# 2008 HEE HAW....



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 3, 2008)

I have sent out all the exchange names. If you havent received yours and have signed up let me know, at [email protected] Have fun shopping everyone! If anyone else would like to still sign up you can until tonight, since I just received one more name and would need one more exchange pal for her to join in. COME ON ....join our fun, remembers Santa is watching. Corinne


----------



## Emily's mom (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks Corinne, I just received my name, let the fun begin!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 3, 2008)

its been so quiet on here...everyone must be out christmas shopping.



I sent out all the Hee Haw names, and am working on the YOUTH names now. Hope to have them out tomorrow. Corinne


----------



## crackerjackjack (Nov 3, 2008)

I haven't got mine yet.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 3, 2008)

Lisa, I just sent it to you again. Let me know if you received it this time. Everyone should have theres by now, all went out early this afternoon. Corinne


----------



## Emily's mom (Nov 7, 2008)

HELLO, where is everyone!!





I'm going Merry shopping tomorrow!!


----------

